# Lost Toller Harvey



## AdrianBaughan (Jan 11, 2013)

Lost Toller Harvey - YouTube

Please help bring this special boy home, he has been missing for over a month now. Watch this short video, like and share as much as possible. Posting on social media sites will help to raise the profile and if by chance he has been stolen - make him too hot to hang on to.

A Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever is a rare gundog breed with 2,600 registered in the UK. Harvey is particularly large and could be mistaken for a Golden retriever.

Contact details are included on the video but also a poster on http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=45998


----------



## AdrianBaughan (Jan 11, 2013)

Still missing and the hunt goes nationwide. Please take a look and share.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope you find your dog, i know what they look like as i have a friend who has one,and i know they are quite rare,and look a lot like golden retrievers


----------

